# How do you apply TEAT TAPE?



## Bedste (Jul 20, 2011)

Do I wrap each teat like a ring around the teat or do i place a strip over the actual opening?  Help please.... i have no clue


----------



## Bedste (Jul 20, 2011)

is this a dumb question or does no one actually know...?


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 20, 2011)

it goes right over the orifice.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 20, 2011)

ok thanks...... one of my friends told me to wrap each one up cutting off the flow..... just checking....  THANKS


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jul 20, 2011)

I use masking tape and here is what I do. Bear in mind this is  a Nigerian Dwarf.  

I take one long strip, and run it from where the bag connects to the teats, down the whole teat and up the other side. Then I put a ring around the top part of the teat, right where the bag and teat join. I take another pretty long piece and starting at the bottom of the teat I wrap it in a way that leaves me tape to fold up at the bottom, and it wraps up the teat, so that means it's slanted. It works pretty good. It's not very often that Eden manages to get it off her mama.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you thank you Thank YOU.....   So you use it to wean kids.....  I am going to use it for a spell and see if it increases my milk production.  My 6 year old Nubian "Honey" gives about 1 quart - 1 1/2 quart twice a day.  I am trying to see how much milk we are loosing..


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 21, 2011)

If this is the same goat that is leaking come milking time I would make sure to up your milking times to maybe 3 times a day.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bedste said:
			
		

> ok thanks...... one of my friends told me to wrap each one up cutting off the flow..... just checking....  THANKS


If you wanted the teat TO FALL OFF that would be the way to go, but otherwise...


----------



## Bedste (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG that was so funny....  I do not want to hurt my Honey Goat..... ever....  

Thanks all!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have not found that teat tape works for weaning kids. They're usually strong/smart enough to tear it off, eat it, and then nurse anyway.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 23, 2011)

I ordered teat leaking tape from Hoegard and I now realize that this is available at Walgreens or maybe even WalMart.... it is simply paper tape or paper surgical tape.  O well, live and learn.


----------



## willow_top_farm (Jul 23, 2011)

I just started taping my doe's teats a few days ago. I use surgical tape and also attach it begininng at the top of the teat and wrap it round and round to the bottom of the teat. I allow the tape to go below the tape and simply pinch the ends together at the bottom. So far, her two, very eager twins, haven't taken the tape off but once on one side. They try to nurse, but the tape "hides" the teat and they search all around her bag as if thinking "where did it go???"  I'm doing this to wean the kids, the mom is way to thin and they are ferocious eaters! At nine weeks old, I'm guessing they are between 50-60 pounds!!  Now that she's being hand milked twice a day, I'm amazed to find that we're getting more than _6 quarts_ a day from her!!  And that's not even milking her out completely!!


----------



## Bedste (Jul 23, 2011)

wow thats a lot of milk......  how do you handle all that milk?  ooopps sorry...thats for another thread...  I do want to know if you can pm me or email me...  we get between 2 and 3 quarts a day


----------

